# Phrag. Haley Decker (kovachii x St. Ouen)



## e-spice (Jan 17, 2010)

I got this one about three years ago from Piping Rock when the kovachii hybrids first started appearing. It was so small I was afraid it would come apart in my hands when I was repotting it to S/H.

It had one spike in January 2008 but the plant was still so small the spike didn't form. This is the first time it has bloomed. The spike is branched but the branch doesn't have any flowers yet - only buds. The flower is fairly large, over 12-cm NS. I am really pleased with the bloom - to me it looks much more kovachii than St. Ouen.

I'm surprised there aren't more pictures of this hybrid on the internet - I would have thought more of them would be blooming by now.

e-spice


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2010)

How 'bout an internet high five!
Looks great!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a lovely bloom, I can imagine that sitting in my loungeroom.....he he he.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2010)

Apart from the colour you may think of a straight kovachii.
I like it very much - congrats.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Very nice colouration and form...


----------



## Shiva (Jan 17, 2010)

Great flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2010)

Great flower in a respects!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 17, 2010)

that is great


----------



## raymond (Jan 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Hera (Jan 17, 2010)

Droolable!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2010)

:clap: Well done, it's beautiful!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## Candace (Jan 17, 2010)

Great for a first blooming.


----------



## John M (Jan 17, 2010)

I am loving those round petals and small, well-shaped pouch! Wonderful!


----------



## Heather (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the little freckles.


----------



## toddybear (Jan 17, 2010)

And thus starts the wave of kovachii hybrids we will be seeing in the near future...that one is a winner!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 17, 2010)

Wouah! very nice. Seeing the picture I wondered if the hybrid kovachii x Memorial Dick Clements existed it would be also very nice right?


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2010)

grrrreaat !!!


----------



## Carper (Jan 17, 2010)

Just love the shape and colours of this flower. Definitely one on my wishlist!:rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice! the shape is heavily influenced by kovachii. I wonder what it will look like as the bloom ages


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2010)

nice flower


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> nice! the shape is heavily influenced by kovachii. I wonder what it will look like as the bloom ages


He'll have to keep us updated!
:drool::drool::drool:FABULOUS!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful flower -- I love the color!

Mine died. :sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice babysitting job!!! You popped out a beauty.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

Brabantia said:


> Seeing the picture I wondered if the hybrid kovachii x Memorial Dick Clements existed it would be also very nice right?


Phrag LaVingtaine does exist, I have seen it bloom yet. 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent outcome!!!! Great color, and imo esp. the pouch is more elegant than a kovachii one (as far as I can compare with kovachii pics)!!! Jean


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 18, 2010)

Very very nice, congratulations


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Phrag LaVingtaine does exist, I have seen it bloom yet.
> Yay besseae hybrids!


Thank you Eric. And what do you think about the quality of flowers? No pictures?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2010)

Oops! I meant NOT seen it bloom!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 18, 2010)

Brabantia said:


> Wouah! very nice. Seeing the picture I wondered if the hybrid kovachii x Memorial Dick Clements existed it would be also very nice right?



One would think that this would be a great cross, but evidently it has bloomed out very poorly. It was made with a 4N Mem. Dick Clements, and perhaps it might perform better with a 2N parent.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Geff, Very nice !!! Congratulations on booming this beauty ! How have you been growing this one ? Straight Prime Agra /semi hydro ??


----------



## e-spice (Jan 21, 2010)

Gilda said:


> Hey Geff, Very nice !!! Congratulations on booming this beauty ! How have you been growing this one ? Straight Prime Agra /semi hydro ??



Thanks Gilda! Yes it has been straight Prime Agra. The problem I was having earlier was not keeping it moist enough. I mist the top of each plant daily now and it has made all the difference in the world.

Geff


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 22, 2010)

Beauty


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanx for the tips.


----------

